# Glass Curtains



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone had glass curtains fitted in the fairly recent past?

I just wanted a bit of a guestimate on price so that I know whether to turn someone out to measure up or not. If they're £1000 then it's tomorrow, if it's £50,000 then it won't be anytime soon. I realise it depends on the size and everything but the area needed is about 3 metres wide by 2.5 metres tall. It's also fairly straight so it's not like a big semi circle or anything.

No need to post if you don't know or can only say "Get an estimate". I don't want to waste anyone's time so if I know if it's going to be massively expensive or by the same token easily doable, I can get someone in.


----------

